# Pelican cases NOT waterproof



## LoTech (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought two Pelican cases to keep small electronics dry. These have proven to be no better than zip-lock bags at keeping water out. And my Underwater Kinetics so-called "dry boxes" aren't even close to being waterproof.

Does anyone know of a source for a truly submersible storage case with a double o-ring seal similar to those used in underwater torches and camera housings?

The only double o-ring sealed, totally waterproof storage container I can find online is a clear polycarbonate jar that's about 8" x 4" in size - not quite large enough for my handheld gps. Lol.

Submersible Cases for HOBO data loggers










This thing is good to 400'


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Nuts! I use an old ammo can at work for my electronics and sensitive equipment. Never actually tried dipping it in the water though.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't know if they live up to their claims, but try looking at Storm cases. bout the same price as pelican.


----------



## 14432 (Oct 24, 2006)

FYI........Pelican does not guarantee the smaller cases to be waterproof. Their website pretty clearly defines which ones are/are not as well as explains their definition of waterproof.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

They are pointless, then. One might as well double bag or vacuum-pack gear and documents and just put them in a fisherman's tackle box or one of those orange "crash boxes".


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a small box manufactured by UK (Underwater Kinetics). It is similar to a pelican box in both price and design. I have tested mine down to a depth of thirty feet with no leaks. The latches are much easier to open as well. I also have a couple of Otter boxes that I've had good luck with, these are cheaper but not as rugged in IMHO.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

The 1120 case says "1 meter submersion for 30 minutes" (IP67 standard). What is non waterproof about it?

What particular pelican case are you having problems with?


----------



## 14432 (Oct 24, 2006)

It seems that the smalller cases (i.e. the ones in various shapes/sizes with clear tops) are more for cell phones & PDA's at the beach, pool, etc. They're definitely sand proof and I've never had mine leak at all - even submerged. But again, they're not guaranteed. They certainly serve a purpose.


----------



## adru (Oct 18, 2008)

You might try Aquapac, I have used one to store my cellphone in that has gotten wet many times with no leaks. When I ordered the case several years ago it shipped directly from the UK fairly quickly. I see they now have an office in the US. I believe almost all their products are soft cases. This comes in handy for my cellphone as I don't have to remove it from the case to use it. Go to the questions page to get info on their 100% waterproof claim.
Aquapac | 100% Waterproof | USA


----------



## FishFinder (Feb 24, 2008)

I've used Pelican cases for a while now for storing video/photo/computer gear, they are pretty bomb-proof. Never had anything inside damaged (even had one case fall out of a moving car onto the road!). As far as being waterproof, I was watching the making of "Deadliest Catch," and the camera guys on the fishing boats packed their shot tapes into Pelican cases and threw them over the side -- into the Bearing Sea -- so that the following boats could come by and pick them up, send them back to LA for editing.

Sounds like you just need to get the right Pelican case (or Storm cases which I like too). Like the other poster said the small "micro" ones aren't waterproof (I've always used the bigger black cases). I've also seen big Nalgene bottles used to store small things.


----------



## WheresTheBrakes (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a firm believer in Pelican cases.. 
I've swam to a small sandy island with my camera gear, 
Had one fall of the top of a 55 mph car and skip down the road, 
and seen one with 3 camera bodies and 5 pro lenses and flashes, bounce out of the back of a pickup truck, bounce down the road a couple of times and land in a small creek.. NOTHING at all was damaged..

I love em.. anything other than pelican is a pelican imitator IMHO.., but I have had a small otterbox and it's ok for lighter duty stuff.. my primary pelican is 1620 and 1150... make sure to get one of the big "real pelican's "


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I've used both Pelican and Amphibico, the Pelican is listed waterproof, the Amphibico is listed as watertight, though I never had a problem with water with either and they both were in the water many times


----------



## LoTech (Sep 10, 2008)

FishFinder said:


> I've used Pelican cases for a while now for storing video/photo/computer gear, they are pretty bomb-proof. Never had anything inside damaged (even had one case fall out of a moving car onto the road!). As far as being waterproof, I was watching the making of "Deadliest Catch," and the camera guys on the fishing boats packed their shot tapes into Pelican cases and threw them over the side -- into the Bearing Sea -- so that the following boats could come by and pick them up, send them back to LA for editing.
> 
> Sounds like you just need to get the right Pelican case (or Storm cases which I like too). Like the other poster said the small "micro" ones aren't waterproof (I've always used the bigger black cases). I've also seen big Nalgene bottles used to store small things.


Pelican cases of all sizes are clearly described on the manufacturer's website as "water resistant" and not water proof. They employ a single o-ring around the lid and some Gortex around the pressure relief valve.

As far as throwing them overboard. I saw a promotional video at the Pelican website where they did the same thing, and that's why I bought them *without first reading the "FAQS" section of their website*. Doh.

I would say they are reasonably water resistant, and much better than nothing, but don't take them out in the rain.

I'm very happy with my Pelican dive torches. Unlike the cases they have a double o-ring seal and seem to be 100 percent waterproof. I have used them to 200' and not a drop of water has got in. Too bad they can't make a case like that.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

The banner ad at the top of the page clearly says "watertight". If properly designed an O-ring seal should be sufficient. The goretex membrane is on their small cases; the larger cases have a pressure release valve.


----------



## LoTech (Sep 10, 2008)

poopdeckpappy said:


> I've used both Pelican and Amphibico, the Pelican is listed waterproof, the Amphibico is listed as watertight, though I never had a problem with water with either and they both were in the water many times


Their FAQS section uses the words "water resistant." People mistakenly assume they are waterproof. They are not. Just a 'heads up.'

_PELICAN LEGENDARY LIFETIME GUARANTEE OF EXCELLENCE

Pelican guarantees its products for a lifetime against breakage or defects in workmanship. Pelican cases are guaranteed to be watertight to a depth of 3 feet for 30 minutes (IP 67) unless otherwise stated if properly closed with undamaged o-ring in place. *Pelican's liability is limited to the case and not its contents.* This guarantee does not cover the lamp or batteries (rechargeable or alkaline) for lights. Any liability, either expressed or implied, is limited to replacement of the product. This guarantee is void if the Pelican™ product has been abused beyond normal and sensible wear and tear. This guarantee does not cover shark bite, bear attack or damage caused by children under five._


----------



## LoTech (Sep 10, 2008)

KeelHaulin said:


> The banner ad at the top of the page clearly says "watertight". If properly designed an O-ring seal should be sufficient. The goretex membrane is on their small cases; the larger cases have a pressure release valve.


I's not sufficient for a case that bills itself as submersible. On the other hand, common sense would dictate that a case that cannot tolerate a depth of more than 3 feet should not be transported to the boat in a rain squall, so I only blame myself. I still think it's an excellent case for the money. Nevertheless, I would like a similar case that is reliably waterPROOF if available.


----------



## FishFinder (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah the "waterproof" label can mean different things sometimes, just went through this with my binoculars. I guess related to this topic though, sounds like the Pelican/Storm cases are as good as you can get. If you don't trust them I'd say use a dry bag (like what kayakers use) inside a Pelican/Storm case for the belt+suspenders approach.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, considering that most marine instruments are only waterproof to the same standard, maybe they shouldn't be used on boats???? 

Pelican cases are designed to protect gear from normal conditions of transport. Unless you're a merman, and live on the bottom of the ocean... submersing the case on a regular basis is not considered normal transport.

BTW, I've used Pelican cases for many years, and they're quite good at what they're designed to do. Water-tight is not the same thing as submersible.

BTW, where on Pelican's site or advertising materials do they claim the case is designed to be submersible?? From what I see on their site, they only claim the cases are WATER-RESISTANT.



LoTech said:


> I's not sufficient for a case that bills itself as submersible. On the other hand, common sense would dictate that a case that cannot tolerate a depth of more than 3 feet should not be transported to the boat in a rain squall, so I only blame myself. I still think it's an excellent case for the money. Nevertheless, I would like a similar case that is reliably waterPROOF if available.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

*empirical evidence*

As a recovering whitewater paddler, I can tell you that I've POUNDED on these boxes and they have saved many a video and SLR camera. I've seen pelican boxes run some pretty burly rapids (on accident) and I never even worried about it's contents. (I just worried about tracking it down  )

Hell, we used to shoot each other running waterfalls. One guy would get out above the drop and film his buddies. Then he'd pack the vid cam into the pelican box and THROW IT OFF THE DROP INTO THE POOL BELOW and wait for his buddy to fish it out and shoot him running the drop.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

I have used the same Pelican case for a variety of cell phones for years. Now my iPhone lives in it. I take it out in the deflatable boat with me every day while I work. Rain, saltwater splashes, my dripping on it, always been bone dry. I've dropped it, I've dropped stuff on on it, still tough as nails. Can't imagine needing more protection than it provides.


----------



## 14432 (Oct 24, 2006)

If anyone is interested, there are a couple of Aquapac Waterproof cases deeply discounted on the Annapolis Performance Sailing website APSLTD.com: Annapolis Performance Sailing - look under "The Rack" and then "Accessories"


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Lo, I think you're expectations exceeds design, cases aren't meant to be submerged, there meant to protect against the elements and will protect your gear if you drop the case OB. They are designed with nutral bouyency when sized correctly with your gear weight so they will float and they will float just above the seam line.

If you are having problems with normal water intrusion check the seal for damage of any kind, ( crushed, cracked, or hair line cuts ) if no damage is appearent try a thin coat of vasiline on the seal,if these dry out they won't seal tightly


It's also a good idea to save all the silicon moisture bag you can get your hands on and always throw a couple in your case


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't use vaseline or other petroleum based products on o-ring seals. They should be lubed with a silicone based o-ring grease... not vaseline. Vaseline will often attack the material the o-ring is made of, and make any leaks worse, not better.

The dessicant bags are generally filled with Silica, not SILCON


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Don't use vaseline or other petroleum based products on o-ring seals.


I have since 97 and never had a problem with leaks, but you're correct silicone based o-ring grease is best and I'm sure recommended



> The dessicant bags are generally filled with Silica, not SILCON


Ya know what I meant.......geez louise........picky


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Consider Nalgene bottles for small items.*

They are not just submersible - they can withstand significant internal pressure too. When the vacuum is too great, they will collapse some rather than leak. The wide mouth versions will take cell phones and small GPSs.


----------



## LoTech (Sep 10, 2008)

pdqaltair said:


> They are not just submersible - they can withstand significant internal pressure too. When the vacuum is too great, they will collapse some rather than leak. The wide mouth versions will take cell phones and small GPSs.


The ones with a screw-on top are great for small items. I have a few in my tool box.


----------



## LoTech (Sep 10, 2008)

Nikon recommends the use of Vaseline on the rubber O-rings of its submersible Nikonos photographic equipment. In fact, the grease supplied in the Nikonos O-ring kit direct from the factory is petroleum gel (Vaseline).

Most O-rings are made from Buna-N material or Nitrile-Butadiene (NBR) not rubber. These are safe with petroleum products. Nevertheless, silicone grease (e.g., Dow Corning Molykote 111) is far superior as it is less soluble in water and highly water repellent.



sailingdog said:


> Don't use vaseline or other petroleum based products on o-ring seals. They should be lubed with a silicone based o-ring grease... not vaseline. Vaseline will often attack the material the o-ring is made of, and make any leaks worse, not better.
> 
> The dessicant bags are generally filled with Silica, not SILCON


----------



## LoTech (Sep 10, 2008)

I haven't thrown my case off a canoe so my buddies could pick it up later and use the expensive stuff inside, but I did carry two cases to the boat in a driving rain storm and ended up regretting it. I found no damage to the seal on either. So yes, I guess my expectations exceeded design.



poopdeckpappy said:


> Lo, I think you're expectations exceeds design...
> 
> If you are having problems with normal water intrusion check the seal for damage of any kind...


----------



## LoTech (Sep 10, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Well, considering that most marine instruments are only waterproof to the same standard, maybe they shouldn't be used on boats????


Those "waterproof" handhelds are no more waterproof than a Pelican case. This doesn't mean that a Pelican case or a waterproof handheld isn't better than nothing -- it is. That's why I use both. 



sailingdog said:


> Pelican cases are designed to protect gear from normal conditions of transport. Unless you're a merman, and live on the bottom of the ocean... submersing the case on a regular basis is not considered normal transport. BTW, I've used Pelican cases for many years, and they're quite good at what they're designed to do. Water-tight is not the same thing as submersible.


My Pelican cases are guaranteed in writing to be submersible to a three foot depth for 30 minutes. That's pretty good, and I will continue to use them, but I would like something better if available.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

LoTech said:


> , but I did carry two cases to the boat in a driving rain storm and ended up regretting it. I found no damage to the seal on either. So yes, I guess my expectations exceeded design.


you sound like you know what you're talking about, so I can only add the obvious, you have a bad case(s)

I'm now using a Lowpro (water resistant) backpack and I've been in driving rain from parking lot to boat several time this past winter and not so much as a drop inside. ( I also bees wax ther zipper )


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

LoTech said:


> nd I will continue to use them, but I would like something better if available.


Look into Amphibico


----------

